

The Pmarca Guide to Startups, part 4: The only thing that matters - chegra
http://web.archive.org/web/20070701074943/http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the-pmarca-gu-2.html

======
chegra
I thought this would be interesting since it provides a different perspective
on what is important in a startup. Currently, the dogma is the team is the
most important, but this post present an argument for the market.

